# Sony Vaio Upgraders Beware



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When analyzing Sony/Vaio problems with the Windows10 upgrade, it might pay to ask for the Model# since Sony has provided the following list.

Limitations by PC model series

Some PCs may experience issues following the upgrade to Windows 10. Below is a preliminary list of limitations seen during our initial compatibility tests but it does not guarantee that there may be additional issues.


SVD132 Series
•System will experience bad or distorted video image on screen.

SVF143/SVF153 Series
•Systems with both Nvidia and Intel graphics cards will experience the Camera app automatically closing when starting to use the record feature.

SVS13A/SVS131/SVS151 Series
•Cursor from pointing device will freeze after resuming from (S3) Sleep or (S4) Hibernate.

SVT1121/SVT2121 Series
•System will experience bad or distorted video image on screen.

SVE14A Series
•BSOD (Blue Screen of Death) will occur on models with switchable graphics that have both AMD and Intel graphics cards.

VPCCA/VPCCB Series
•Systems with switchable graphics that have both AMD and Intel graphics cards will experience BSOD (Blue Screen of Death).

VPCCA1/VPCCA2/VPCCB1/VPCCB2 Series
•Systems with only AMD graphics card will experience a black preview screen when using the Camera App.

VPCL21 Series
•Ricoh PCIe Memory Stick Host Controller will have a problem and display a yellow exclamation mark in Device Manager.

VPCF21 Series
•Ricoh PCIe Memory Stick Host Controller will have a problem and display a yellow exclamation mark in Device Manager.

VPCJ21 Series
•Systems with AMD graphics card will experience a black preview screen when using the Camera App.

VPCSA/VPCSB/VPCSC/VPCSD/VPCSE Series
•Systems with switchable graphics that have both AMD and Intel graphics cards will experience BSOD (Blue Screen of Death).

SVZ131 Series
•Cursor from pointing device will freeze after resuming from (S3) Sleep or (S4) Hibernate.
__________________


----------

